# Boxster S now in my posession!



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Picked up my new car yesterday from Porsche East London - shame it was 5pm and I got stuck in the crawl for the blackwall tunnel going home 

First impressions, what a nice colour in different lights - silver with a tint of blue (a bit like Audi's Avus Silver) metropole blue hood & leather (dark blue). and huuge red brake calipers.

seats are very grippy, however I feel sports seats are not designed for people with wide shoulders (I'm just big boned ... OK !? )

Clutch/box took a bit of time to get used to - its lower and a lot stiffer than the TT's clutch - gearbox has a longer throw, but its lovely.

Still taking it quite easy as I noticed the lack of Quattro-power on roundabouts last night - luckily it has PSM which does help out....

has a smooth power delivery and a wicked zorst note - its nice not to have a Turbo, driving about on A-roads and around corners it seems very precise.

satnav, sound system all excellent - the nav re-routes you if you decide to go a different way and talks to you in a rather tasty female voice ;D

its quite a sturdy ride in town - but not as harsh as my TT could be across our marvellous urban roads :

Drove up to York last night with the roof off, 9C outside on the M1 at midnight and I was nice & warm and had the wind in my hair - well ok in my hat ! ;D

very impressed, has a few squeaks inside which I am going to try and get sorted so not quite up to Audi build quality - but otherwise lovely.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> seats are very grippy, however I feel sports seats are not designed for people with wide shoulders (I'm just big boned ... OK !? )


Yup, I got mine back today (wahoo) & that was the first thing I noticed. The seats are really snug, which is important in a car which is so capable.



> Clutch/box took a bit of time to get used to - its lower and a lot stiffer than the TT's clutch


Yup, this was the second thing I noticed getting back into mine. It took me quite a while to adjust the first time (I guess learning how & where it bites).



> Still taking it quite easy as I noticed the lack of Quattro-power on roundabouts last night - luckily it has PSM which does help out....


To be honest, I have found the grip in the dry to be extraordinary, definitely explaining the requirement for snug seats. 



> its quite a sturdy ride in town - but not as harsh as my TT could be across our marvellous urban roads Â :
> 
> 
> > It is a very firm ride; I would say much firmer than the TT, but the damping etc is so good it can more than cope with it.
> ...


You can probably sort this yourself. The most common squeaks come from the door rubbers where the window meets the roof. Get some rubber lubricant (available from halfords), & you will probably notice that 90% of them disappear. The only trouble is the stuff wears of quickly (when car is washed) & subesquently needs frequent re-application.

Post some pics, post some pics.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> satnav, sound system all excellent - the nav re-routes you if you decide to go a different way


I don't want this to come across wrong but don't all satnav systems do this ?

I'll be interested to see how you get on with the car.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I don't want this to come across wrong but don't all satnac systems do this ?


lol, me to actually...


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

possibly, its the first car I've had with satnav - I thought they just calculated a route and made you stick to it... it impressed me anyway 

I'll try and take some pics this weekend.

Been out for a spin this evening think I'm getting the hang of the clutch now... just a bit of getting used to required.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> seats are very grippy, however I feel sports seats are not designed for people with wide shoulders


 Â

I have the sports seats - they certainly are a snug fit! I don't have any problem with the shoulders (even though I'm over 6ft tall) but I find that the seat base & side bolsters are a bit tight. I tried the standard Boxster seats, but found that they didn't hold you in nealry as well as the standard TT seats (which were excellent) so I went for the sports seats. You'll get used to them - with the cornering abilities of the Boxster, you do need them Â 



> Clutch/box took a bit of time to get used to - its lower and a lot stiffer than the TT's clutch - gearbox has a longer throw, but its lovely.


I was never a fan of the TT's manual box, and a lot of people say Boxster clutches are heavy, and often need changing at 30k + miles, so I went for the tiptronic, which I find is superb. Leave it in auto for traffic or cruise mode, if you want to have some fun revving the engine or holding it in a particular gear for engine braking, put it in manual mode. Â ;D



> Still taking it quite easy as I noticed the lack of Quattro-power on roundabouts last night - luckily it has PSM which does help out.... Â


If anything, I find the Boxster far better at powering around roundabouts, than the TT. The grip from the rear end is immense (the rear tyres are huge!) when the back end does start to go, it's very easy to control. If you threw the TT into a roundabout, it would understeer and then trip up over itself when the ESP electronics cut in.



> has a smooth power delivery and a wicked zorst note - its nice not to have a Turbo


The engine note is incredible, isn't it? Â ;D

At first I missed the turbo (and the consequent low down torque) but the shove in your back that the engines gives when you rev it (above 6000 rpm Â  ) more than makes up for it! But I have found that the engine is far more 'torquey' than I first thought - it's because the accelerator pedal is heavier, and has a longer travel than the TT one. Just takes some getting used to. Don't be afraid to press the pedal down hard Â 



> driving about on A-roads and around corners it seems very precise.


It gives a very precise feel. It's a combination of superb traction, almost 'telepathic' steering accuracy, and awesome brakes. (you haven't mentioned brakes yet - try pressing the pedal *hard* and see what happens (with nobody behind, of course Â )



> its quite a sturdy ride in town - but not as harsh as my TT could be across our marvellous urban roads


Agreed - Boxster S gives a very firm ride in town. My TT was an original non-lowered suspension car, which was more comfortable around town.



> Drove up to York last night with the roof off, 9C outside on the M1 at midnight and I was nice & warm and had the wind in my hair - well ok in my hat ! Â


Can't be beaten, can it? Â 8) Heater is excellent.



> satnav, sound system all excellent - the nav re-routes you if you decide to go a different way and talks to you in a rather tasty female voice Â


ScoTTy - you're being pedantic Â : Â  This is the first sat nav system for me too, and I think it is superb. Yes, it plans a route for you, and then if you deviate from the route, for as far or long as you like, it will recalculate and get you home whichever way you want to go, if you get my drift Â ;D I wish there were a few more lady voice synthesis options though - after a while fraulein becomes a little tiresome.

Excellent choice of car, SaTTaN Â 8) I'll try and post some pics of mine at the weekend also.

Paul.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

ah yes sorry - forgot to mention the brakes OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!

when I did the porsche driving experience jeremy got me to try them hard.... nearly had to put my eyeballs back in the socket..! wow. took a while to get used to at 1st as you need to hit 'em harder than the TT but wow.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Excellent choice of car, SaTTaN Â 8) I'll try and post some pics of mine at the weekend also.


Excellent. Dont think we've seen any pics of your car paul...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> But I have found that the engine is far more 'torquey' than I first thought - it's because the accelerator pedal is heavier, and has a longer travel


I have noticed this also. It will comfortably pull from 25mph in 6th gear, but you need to use the throttle. I imagine the throttle has a longer travel deliberately to give more adjustment.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Excellent. Dont think we've seen any pics of your car paul...


I'll get my digital camera out at the weekend Â ;D



> I imagine the throttle has a longer travel deliberately to give more adjustment.


I think so. Also, the pedal is hinged at the bottom, which feels a bit strange.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Luxury interior has all the toys










Sleeker and lower than a TT ....










... with a dirty arse!










Plenty of rear end traction available from those tyres










18" Sport design II alloys, with huge brakes behind










Xenons with washers




























Full leather interior including dashboard










with small aluminium package (some cars also have the centre console in aluminium)










4 x Bose speakers in the door and dash










or music right behind your ears 










Grippy sports seats










PCM system in map mode










Stainless steel sill plates, buttons for the front and rear boot release, electrically adjustable seats










Tiptronic controls on the steering wheel, & stalks behind for the onboard computer and cruise control










Dusk - lovely with the roof down



















Porsche PCM (second generation) CD slot above unit takes navigation or normal audio CD, 6CD changer & Bose amp are in the front trunk


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice. Â Couldn't be arsed to wash it prior to pics? Â Too busy driving?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Nice. Â Couldn't be arsed to wash it prior to pics? Â


Exactly. No time for nancy stuff Â 



> Too busy driving?


 [smiley=sunny.gif] Out in it most of the day Â ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So just how far did you push that back end out then?

(No, Vlastan, not now )


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So just how far did you push that back end out then?


Gary - a while back I think you said something along the lines of 'if you haven't spun it, you haven't been trying'. Well, I haven't spun it yet, but I've certainly been finding it's limits! Wife can't understand why sometimes I have to go around roundabouts 2 or 3 times - 'I'm not quite sure which exit to take, my dear' Â  

I've had the rear end out, in a gentle drift, all the way around a roundabout, several times. This car is just so controlable. A couple of times I've had the back end right out (deliberately) and had to put in 180 deg of opposite lock to get things back on course.

The other thing that amazes me how responsive the steering is when you are approaching a bend and off the power - the nose just turns in instantly!

This is the first Porsche I've owned - the handling and performance really are leagues above anything else I've driven. Initially I was a bit wary of Porsche - stories of (older) 911's with their engine hanging out of the back, going through hedges backwards, but the Boxster feels so planted. It doesn't seem to have any vices. Despite of this, I am very careful when it's wet Â 

I've now covered 3500 miles and the engine is loosening up nicely - under full power, and in a straight line, it's awesome too Â 

I'm looking forward to a Porsche track day event, early next year Â 8)

SaTTaN & jgoodman00 - hope I haven't hijacked your thread - please post some pics and comments Â ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary - a while back I think you said something along the lines of 'if you haven't spun it, you haven't been trying'. Well, I haven't spun it yet, but I've certainly been finding it's limits! Wife can't understand why sometimes I have to go around roundabouts 2 or 3 times - 'I'm not quite sure which exit to take, my dear' Â


That was strictly meant in the context of the track


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> That was strictly meant in the context of the track


lol! Of course Gary Â 

That's why I'm looking forward to the track day - you don't use your car, you use one of Porsche UK's Â


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice pics Paul - you've got a nice substitute for the TT  ... and certainly whetted my appetite - must have a look in at the local Porsche dealer.

A question though, those seat bolsters - is there any problem with wear - I'm getting scuff looking marks on my silver leather drivers seat 

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Nice pics Paul - you've got a nice substitute for the TT Â  ... and certainly whetted my appetite - must have a look in at the local Porsche dealer.


I think you have a choice of Cambridge or Stratford East London for dealers. Dealer experience was fine for me. Make a day of it Â  Or if not, may be at the next Kneesworth meet (or the London New years eve meet - is there one this year?) you can have a go of mine Â 



> A question though, those seat bolsters - is there any problem with wear - I'm getting scuff looking marks on my silver leather drivers seat
> 
> Moley


I've only done 3.7k miles so far in my car - my seats are Metropole Blue - I'm getting a very slight shine to the surface appearing (as can be seen in the photo's) also a little network of lines are appearing in the leather. The leather care section in the Boxster manual says this is perfectly normal. In 20 years time, dealers will be selling this as a bonus - "a nice patina" Â :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ... you can have a go of mine Â


Wooo hooo ;D Can't make tomorrow's Kneesworth meet, but there is a Xmas London meet - have a look at the events section for the date.



> I've only done 3.7k miles so far in my car - my seats are Metropole Blue - I'm getting a very slight shine to the surface appearing (as can be seen in the photo's) also a little network of lines are appearing in the leather. The leather care section in the Boxster manual says this is perfectly normal. In 20 years time, dealers will be selling this as a bonus - "a nice patina" Â :


Hmmmm, I'll see how mine goes - might mention it when I get my first AVS in a few months time.

Thanks Paul.

Moley


----------

